# 1964 Red Ray all original



## stingrayjoe (Jun 30, 2018)

I just picked this up from a guy who hits all of the local yardsales. He was planning to take it to the local flea market to re-sell.

The serial # starts with M4......


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2018)

That's a great score in anyone's book. I'm curious though, what exactly is a date code?


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 30, 2018)

stingray joe,

Very nice acquisition!

It’s very rare to see a Red Super Deluxe with its factory paint. Roughly a 6 month bike.

I wish Schwinn would have primered the chain guards on the Supers, as the paint would have held up much better
Painting directly on chrome was not a good idea.

I owned a Red Super and it was an M4 code also.
I sold it along with 7 other Original Stingrays several years ago.

Congratulations, Chris.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks Chris, it is nice  to hear from you. That is some example you have there!

These early bikes do not come my way like they used to in 1990's and early 2000's.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2018)

stingrayjoe said:


> I just picked this up from a guy who hits all of the local yardsales. He was planning to take it to the local flea market to re-sell.
> 
> The serial # starts with M4......
> 
> ...





NICE score Joe!  And good timing getting that before the flea market sale...
I see mega potential in the careful detailing...
post pix if you end up going to the next level!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jul 2, 2018)

The photos were taken at the sellers location. His efforts caused the paint loss on the top side of the oxidized area on the chain guard. Luckily he did not work on the silk screened lettering.... 

If I detail the bike I will post photos.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 13, 2018)

Look guys.....I found $5,000 at a yard sale.
Super Score!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## stoney (Jul 18, 2018)

stingrayjoe said:


> The photos were taken at the sellers location. His efforts caused the paint loss on the top side of the oxidized area on the chain guard. Luckily he did not work on the silk screened lettering....
> 
> If I detail the bike I will post photos.




Nice score Joe.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 19, 2018)

killer bike ...damn shame about the guard...


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

Indeed! You can see he was using Turtle Wax and a Scotch Brite pad!!!!! It is hard to convince some people not to clean the bike before you get to see it in person.....


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 21, 2018)

stingrayjoe said:


> Indeed! You can see he was using Turtle Wax and a Scotch Brite pad!!!!! It is hard to convince some people not to clean the bike before you get to see it in person.....



Scotch Brite OMG !!!


----------



## dla (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice! I have a red M4 SD with not so nice original paint.


----------



## popmachines (Jul 29, 2018)

are you going to sell it?


----------

